# MXC--Anyone know about the actual Japanese Show?



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

What's it called--Tasheki's Castle or something like that?

It's obvious that the overdubbing is pretty much brand new material--they aren't translating the original show. But just from the looks of the hosts, the skits, the banter, etc, it also seems that it must be pretty humorous and slapstick in Japanese as well.

Sometimes I wish they'd broadcast just a straight english translation on a separate audio channel--I feel like I'm missing out on part of the joke sometimes!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL!

I have to say that show would be funny no matter in english or japenese... I am sure you can find a bit more direct through google.

Couple of fun facts about injuries occuring in these games:

Injury name Number of people who got this injury from playing Takeshi's Castle 
Broken ribs 41 
Broken jaws 19 
Bruised chin 312 
Bruised shins 282 
Knocked out 9 
Concussion 35 
Winded 276 
Fractured Skull 2 
Black eye 112 
Torn muscles 62

stats taken from --- http://homepage.ntlworld.com/kevin.kempthorne/Takeshi/


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

What network is this on?


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Spike TV


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

dirty, that site is really cool. It's interesting to see where the little things here and there fit into the original concept--like how "Vic Romano" is actually Count Takeshi himself. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to explain who "Kenny Blankenship" is.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I wish I could find the actual site for the original show but dont have the time at work to do the search.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doom1701 _
> *What's it called--Tasheki's Castle or something like that?
> 
> It's obvious that the overdubbing is pretty much brand new material--they aren't translating the original show. But just from the looks of the hosts, the skits, the banter, etc, it also seems that it must be pretty humorous and slapstick in Japanese as well.
> ...


Think of this show as the game show equivilant to Mystery Science 3000. Vic Romano and Kenny Blankenship are actually made up names for the two creators of the show who do the wisecracking. They take splices from the entire Takeshi's Castle series (which I believe aired in the late 80s and early 90s in Japan), and weave them into a show. From what I read in a USA Today article from May, they actually sit with hours of cuts and try different jokes until they find the ones they think work. They actually did do one or two shows using college kids from Florida, I think. Other than that, it is all from the original Takeshi's castle.

You should see if you can find the USA Today article about MXC, which gives a very good explanation about the show.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Steveknj _
> *Think of this show as the game show equivilant to Mystery Science 3000. Vic Romano and Kenny Blankenship are actually made up names for the two creators of the show who do the wisecracking. They take splices from the entire Takeshi's Castle series (which I believe aired in the late 80s and early 90s in Japan), and weave them into a show. From what I read in a USA Today article from May, they actually sit with hours of cuts and try different jokes until they find the ones they think work. They actually did do one or two shows using college kids from Florida, I think. Other than that, it is all from the original Takeshi's castle.
> 
> You should see if you can find the USA Today article about MXC, which gives a very good explanation about the show. *


I have a tough time seeing MXC as MST3K-ing of Takeshi's Castle (which, the more I write it, the more it stands out that you could also see the title as "Takes His Castle", which is the point of the game). Obviously the MXC version is totally different with radically different dialog and even a different object to the game, but there are plenty of totally ridiculous stunts that the "hosts" are often doing that make me think that the show is supposed to be off the wall.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doom1701 _
> *I have a tough time seeing MXC as MST3K-ing of Takeshi's Castle (which, the more I write it, the more it stands out that you could also see the title as "Takes His Castle", which is the point of the game). Obviously the MXC version is totally different with radically different dialog and even a different object to the game, but there are plenty of totally ridiculous stunts that the "hosts" are often doing that make me think that the show is supposed to be off the wall. *


Since I don't know what is ACTUALLY said in the Japanese dialog, I'm referring just to the English dialogue that is dubbed in. Basically, they take a scene, watch it, and make funny comments or play by play. Just as they do in MST3K, or that new sports show in ESPN Classic, the name of which escapes me.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtypacman _
> *LOL!
> 
> I have to say that show would be funny no matter in english or japenese... I am sure you can find a bit more direct through google.
> ...


BTW, the stats are fake:



> Ok, these are not the real injury stats from Takeshi's Castle, but i thought i would have a little fun making up some stats of the injuries that the contestants on Takeshi's Castle pick up.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steveknj _
> * Just as they do in MST3K, or that new sports show in ESPN Classic, the name of which escapes me. *


Cheap Seats. Great show.


----------



## beldar (Feb 27, 2001)

We showed an episode of MXC to an expat who works in Japan, hoping he'd be able to explain what was really going on. I was asking him about the group of guys always sitting behind "Kenny" and "Vic". It's almost always the same guys, but you see them go through different hairstyles (sometimes on the same MXC episode, which means they're assembling bits pretty much at random).

Our friend said they were people trying to break into comedy, and this was a good way to get national exposure. I didn't buy it, because it's the same guys apparently year after year, and they never actually do anything, other than react to what "Kenny" and "Vic" are saying.

Our friend claimed that sitting around reacting to comedians *is* a career in comedy. I guess I can't argue with that. So perhaps they're a living, onscreen laugh track.


----------



## csyria (Jan 24, 2004)

SO, what is the point of the original show? I was just wondering this.

And is the original show based the same, funny dialog and not get yourself hurt?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by csyria _
> *SO, what is the point of the original show? I was just wondering this.
> 
> And is the original show based the same, funny dialog and not get yourself hurt? *


The web site that DP provided has a decent explanation. Here's my Cliff Notes version.

The two main "characters" on the show are General Lee (MXC: Captain Tenneal) and Count Takeshi (Vic Romano). Of course, the real show title is "Takeshi's Castle"--you can sometimes see the "Castle" in the background in the closing chant.

The story goes that every episode General Lee assembles 100 volunteers to help him storm the castle. The volunteers go through a set of challenges, weeding down their numbers. The first challenge is always one of the ones where everyone participates at once (like the (MXC) "Wall of Hidden Blistering Death"). After that, they proceed through various other challenges, and if a person doesn't make it, they're gone.

At the end of the show, General Lee takes his remaining volunteers and tries to storm the castle. I guess Lee even gets his own special vehicle for this. Either using water guns or laser tag guns, the guys that you see sitting with Takeshi (Romano) throughout the show attempt to defend the castle. Takeshi sits in his little tank thing (again, sometimes seen at the end of the show) and assists in the defending.

I thnk that Kenny Blankenship is supposed to be Takeshi's prince (no good pictures of him on any of the websites), and is the one that "comes up with" the challenges that Lee's forces must face.

The "Teams" are completely the product of SpikeTV.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I had heard here on Tivocommunity somewhere that the show was shown dubbed with proper English translations either in Canada or the UK.


----------



## Fustanella (Dec 26, 2002)

The UK, according to the first website mentioned above.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doom1701 _
> *The web site that DP provided has a decent explanation. Here's my Cliff Notes version.
> 
> The two main "characters" on the show are General Lee (MXC: Captain Tenneal) and Count Takeshi (Vic Romano). Of course, the real show title is "Takeshi's Castle"--you can sometimes see the "Castle" in the background in the closing chant.
> ...


The rest of the story I read somewhere on this said that there were about 40 events to storm the castle and the first person to ever complete all 40 events won a huge grand prize and the producers of the show set it up that whenever someone made it past all the events, that was the end of the show for good. (I just googled it one day and found that article)


----------



## Backslide420 (Dec 28, 2004)

What a wonderful Show.. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love Tivo


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

Orome's daily bit o' trivia: Takeshi was the evil crime boss in "Johnny Mnemonic."


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

This show is hilarious ... need to set an SP for it again!


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

i love this show.

i used to live in manila, and they showed takeshi castle in its entirety. of course, there was dubbing and i doubt it if they dubbed it correctly. but they showed the entire thing.

and by the entire thing, i mean, they showed it from start to finish, with the japanese dialogue playing in the background.

it starts out with the whole bunch of people being led by the captain. "ige!" was his battlecry. the premise was, a bunch of civilians are trying to defeat emperor takeshi and win a couple million yen. there's several challenges that they don't really show much on television, and it's not a vs. thing, it's more of there's just a lot of weirdos in there.

they start out with like 200 people and the challenges narrow it down to several people. then at the end, there's a water cannon shootout scene where they ride carts and try to blast takeshi and his minions' paper target mounted on their cart.

of the several years that we've watched the show, we've seen just a number of winners. the rest of them lose, because most of them end up eliminated, and there's only one or two left to fight an army of twenty.

it's great fun.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pawchikapawpaw _
> *i love this show.
> 
> i used to live in manila, and they showed takeshi castle in its entirety. of course, there was dubbing and i doubt it if they dubbed it correctly. but they showed the entire thing.
> ...


What's the sense of humor like on the (at least dubbed) version? I know it's probably nothing like MXC, but considering some of the little cut scenes they do with Takeshi and the prince (Vic and Kenny), there's got to be some real attempts at humor.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

Arent the voices of Vic and Kenny the same guys who played the commentators on MTVs claymation show Celebrity Deathmatch?


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orome _
> *Orome's daily bit o' trivia: Takeshi was the evil crime boss in "Johnny Mnemonic." *


Do you mean the name is the same? or the actor/person is the same as in the movie?


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tsiehta _
> *Arent the voices of Vic and Kenny the same guys who played the commentators on MTVs claymation show Celebrity Deathmatch? *


Not sure on that, but I know that one of them is the Unofficial Spokesman for Wendy's guy.


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcdougll _
> *Do you mean the name is the same? or the actor/person is the same as in the movie? *


 Both; he goes by the name Takeshi.

http://imdb.com/name/nm0001429/


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doom1701 _
> *What's the sense of humor like on the (at least dubbed) version? I know it's probably nothing like MXC, but considering some of the little cut scenes they do with Takeshi and the prince (Vic and Kenny), there's got to be some real attempts at humor. *


oh it's very campy.

the thin guy on the wrestling event is usually the butt of so many gags in there.

it's actually funny. they show the people who didn't make it crying. especially the one where they run across the pond with fake rocks.

the way they showed it to us, was they overlapped the scenes with takeshi and the sidekick with local comedians. so that they can talk about the events, in the native language. but they were dressed in japanese kimonos. the commentary was done also in the native language.

and then for the interviews on site, they dub it in english with the japanese soundtrack faintly playing on the background.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtypacman _
> *I wish I could find the actual site for the original show but dont have the time at work to do the search. *


 Searching the web and the TBS channel web site, I don't see a site for the show overall. TBS does seem to have pages for particular episodes, however (examples: episode 1, episode 129).


----------



## chebygal26 (Feb 23, 2006)

I lived in Japan for 3 years and LOVED watching this in Japanese, even though i oonly knew a little Japanese. It is so much better even if you can't understand it!! Great show!! 


doom1701 said:


> What's it called--Tasheki's Castle or something like that?
> 
> It's obvious that the overdubbing is pretty much brand new material--they aren't translating the original show. But just from the looks of the hosts, the skits, the banter, etc, it also seems that it must be pretty humorous and slapstick in Japanese as well.
> 
> Sometimes I wish they'd broadcast just a straight english translation on a separate audio channel--I feel like I'm missing out on part of the joke sometimes!


----------



## chebygal26 (Feb 23, 2006)

i lived in Japan for 3 years and loved to watch it in Japanese even though i only understood a little. It is way better in Japanese, but still a GREAT show! Very funny!!


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

chebygal26 said:


> i lived in Japan for 3 years and loved to watch it in Japanese even though i only understood a little. It is way better in Japanese, but still a GREAT show! Very funny!!


Could you pick up on the flow of the show, and how it's different than the way MXC works?

Also, when was it? Is it still in production?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have a Japanese episode on VHS I acquired back in college in 1991. I have loved that thing and watched it on occasion for the last 15 years. When Spike broadcast MXC I knew exactly where it came from and fell in love with the dubbed version, too. Good stuff.


----------



## debrax06 (Sep 23, 2006)

I love this show... Cant wait for the first season to come out to Dvd on October 3rd... .... everyone... get it today so that they will release a second dvd, cause i knw i am going to want more after i get the first...


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Lots of good info about it on Wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MXC


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

'Fuun! Takeshi Jo' - (1986-1989) -- (JAPAN)-- show info/facts- 


Takeshi's Castle is a Japanese comedy game show devised by, and staring, Takeshi Kitano. 

Takeshi plays the lord of a castle, the grounds of which he fills with silly, but tough, 
games in an attempt to stop 
attacks from General Tani. 
To help him protect the castle, 
Takeshi has a team of guards 
who will try and stop Tani's 
army progressing any further. 

Each episode, 'General' Hayato Tani gathers over 100 contestants in an attempt to storm the castle. 
He wants to take ownership of the castle for himself, so leads his army of contestants through the games, around 8 per episode, and onto the castle to try and overthrow Takeshi. 


The games whittle down the contestants until the last remaining few reach the final 
battle. In this 'Show Down', 
the contestants have to break 
Takeshi's paper ring, or set-off 
his sensor to win. If a player 
is successful in doing this 
they have beaten Takeshi, 
stormed the castle, and won 1 million Yen. 



Takeshi's Castle originally aired on TBS from 1986 until 1990. Each regular episode was around 47 minutes long (w/o ads), with occasional special episodes being extended. 


The intro of each episode sees Tani and his army of contestants chasing some of the guards through the castle grounds. A shot of every contestant is quickly run-through on screen. 
To begin, originally, Takeshi 
and his advisor (Saburo or 
Higashi) have a brief 
discussion, with the line-up of 
the day's guards also being 
introduced. In later episodes 
the show begins with a comedy sketch involving Takeshi and Higashi; usually introducing a theme for their sections of the episode. 

Next, Tani is in the woods at the edge of the castle grounds, giving a pep talk to the contestants. He speaks to the viewers at home, chats to a few contestants, and then leads the charge into the first game. Before this first game, the Battlefield Reporter introduces himself. 

Takeshi appears in between each game. To begin with, in these sections, Takeshi and his advisor sit and talk 
about what has happened, what's coming up, and generally provided a comedy interlude. Later these sections became sketches where Takeshi, Higashi, and usually some of the other guards, end 
up in weird situations or play games. 
The Battlefield Reporter occasionally features in his own sketches, and also signs off before each break. 


After all the games it's time for the final battle. If the contestants lose, Tani gives 
his thoughts on the 
disappointing result and then 
runs off to get ready for his 
next attack. If a contestant 
wins, Takeshi awards them 
their prize and Tani celebrates 
with the remaining members of his army. 

To end the show, Takeshi and his advisor talk about the day. Finally the contestants are thanked, and listed in the credits, while memorable moments from the episode's games are shown in the background. 


------------------------------------------------------------ 


Regular Prizes-- 

Type	Amount	Given to...	Given out... 
Main Prize	¥1,000,000	The contestant who beats Takeshi in the 'Show Down'.	Upon a 'Show Down' win. 
Fighting Spirit Award	¥100,000	The contestants who give their best effort or are the most amusing.	To a few contestants every episode. 
Special Fighting Spirit Award	¥100,000	All contestants in the 'Show Down'.	Upon a 'Show Down' draw, or if Tani shoots Takeshi's sensor. 
Special Prizes 
Type	What?	Given to...	Given in... 
Winner's Award	¥1,000,000	Fastest man and fastest woman to complete the 'Ultimate Show Down'.	Episode 131. 
Final Prizes	Prizes include: 
¥1,000,000, 
holiday, 
camcorder, 
bike, 
Game Boy.	Contestants that manage to shoot down the corresponding boxes.	'Shoot 'N' Loot'  Episode 133. 

---------------------------------------------------------------- 



A timeline of notable episodes in Takeshi's Castle's history.---- 

- 
----1986--- 

2nd May	Ep 1	First episode of Takeshi's Castle is broadcast, on TBS. 
30th May	Ep 5	First cart 'Show Down' (v2). 
8th Aug	Ep 11	First special regular episode, featuring children only, airs. 
22nd Aug	Ep 12	First International Special airs. 
5th Sep	Ep 13	First Family Special airs. 
3rd Oct	Ep 17	First Special episode, Guard SP, airs. 
19th Dec	Ep 27	Final episode of 1986 airs. 


---1987--- 


2nd Jan	Ep 28	First episode of 1989, the New Year SP, airs. 
23rd Jan	Ep 31	First winner  contestant beats Takeshi (Doll) in the 'Show Down'. 
27th Feb	Ep 36	First Couples Special airs. 
3rd Apr	Ep 41	Teams SP airs. 
18th Sep	Ep 60	First Middle School Special airs. 
2nd Oct	Ep 62	Monster SP airs. 
30th Dec	Ep 73	Final episode of 1987, End of Year Winter SP, airs. 


---1988--- 


8th Jan	Ep 74	First episode of 1988 airs. 
15th Jan	Ep 75	First College Girls Special airs. 
1st Apr	Ep 86	Spring Snow SP airs. 
22nd Apr	Ep 88	First Laser 'Show Down'. 
5th Aug	Ep 100	100th Episode airs. 
12th Aug	Ep 101	Peace Agreement, a special clip show, airs. 
16th Sep	Ep 105	High School Special airs. 
7th Oct	Ep 106	International Battle Special airs. 
30th Dec	Ep 116	Final episode of 1988, End of Year SP, airs. 

---1989--- 


6th Jan	Ep 117	First episode of 1989 airs. 
24th Mar	Ep 127	Final regular episode airs. 
7th Apr	Ep 128	Part 1 of the Final Episode, a clip show, airs. 
14th Apr	Ep 129	Part 2 of the Final Episode, a clip show, airs 
6th Oct	Ep 130	Takeshi's Castle Returns! SP airs. 
______________________________________________________________ 

--1990--- 

30th Mar	Ep 131	Spring Break Obstacle Course SP airs. 
8th Apr	Ep 132	100 Greatest Scenes, a clip show, airs. 
19th Oct	Ep 133	1000 Contestant Attack SP airs. 

--2005- 

2nd Apr	X	Mini Takeshi's Castle special in "All-Star Thanksgiving Spring '05". 
______________________________________________________________________________ 

DVDS NOW ON SALE AT - AMAZON- 

2009 ---20th--- Nov	X	First official DVD set is released. 

2010 ---26th Feb	X	Second official DVD set is released. 

______________________________________________________________________________ 





Regular Episodes ---- 

In special editions of regular episodes, the contestants are made up of certain groups of people. 

- Children: All contestants are children. 
- College Girls: The contestants are all young female college students. 
- Couples': Contestants are made up of pairs of husbands and wives/boyfriends and girlfriends. 
- Family: Contestants are made up of pairs of a parent and their child. 
- High School: The contestants are all roughly aged between 15 and 18. 
- International: The contestants are all of different nationalities, except Japanese. 
- Middle School: The contestants are all roughly aged between 12 and 15. 
- Rank Holder: The contestants are all top of the field in their professions/pastimes. 
- Regional: The contestants play as representatives of different part of Japan. 
----------------------------------- 

Special Episodes (SP) --------------------------------------------- 


These special episodes are longer than the regular episodes, and always include something different to the usual shows. 

- Guard/Monster SP:- 
Tani is now the owner of the castle. Takeshi has to try and get it back by either playing the games himself, with the 'Emerald Guards', or by sending a team of monsters through the grounds to storm the castle. 

- New Year/End of Year SP- 
: Tani travels around different prefectures to find contestants. In each location, the locals play three games. Tani then brings the best contestants back to the castle to play as usual. 

- Teams SP- 
: Contestants come as a part of various teams and play through this bumper episode as usual. 

- Snow SP- 
: The same as a regular episode but played in a Niigata ski resort. 

- Takeshi's Castle Returns! SP- 
: Just like a New Year/End of Year special, but instead of taking the best contestants from each location back to the castle, Tani takes them to Taiwan to compete in "100 Wars, 100 Victories". The winners here are then finally taken to the castle for a final 'Show Down'. 

- Obstacle Course SP- 
: Tani visits different prefectures and, in each location, puts local contestants though an obstacle course. The winners then all travel to the castle and take on more courses, in an attempt to reach the 'Ultimate Showdown'. 

- 1000 Contestant Attack SP:- 
Tani gathers his biggest ever army, 1000 contestants, to play through games on a Yokohama beach. The winners all then travel to the castle to play as usual, except this time they're playing for prizes in the final  and not taking part in a 'Show Down'. 

------------------------------------------------------------- 

2005 Live Reunion - 

As part of TBS's 50th birthday celebrations, Takeshi's Castle returned for one night only. In the live show "All-Star Thanksgiving Spring '05", a group of 10 celebrity contestants played 'Skipping Stones', and then four moved onto 'Bridge Ball'. Tani was there to lead them through the games, while Higashi and Takeshi Doll sat by the sidelines, just as they used to. 


____________________________________________________________________________ 

International 
remakes of this show -- 


MXC - (USA) 

TAKESHI'S CASTLE - (UK) 

HUMOR AMARILLO - (SPAIN) 


& even more all over the world !! 

.....


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

I was on this show in JAPAN....Takeshi Castle
................................................

the USA...MXC version

I am on the DVD of season 2

"former Olympians -- -USA vs World

I play 
"american actress-- Toni Davis---on the "dash to death" game

it was a lot of fun to be on this show!!


Zona Kayla


----------



## boatgod (Oct 11, 2004)

ZonaKayla said:


> I was on this show in JAPAN....Takeshi Castle
> ................................................
> 
> the USA...MXC version
> ...


Tell us more! :up::up::up:


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

boatgod said:


> Tell us more! :up::up::up:


Post a clip! I'm sure I've seen it, I think we've seen every ep!


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

ok


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

getting it now


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

i have to post 5 post to be able to do a link

sorry


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

YouTube--






Zona Kayla - MySpace--

http://www.myspace.com/zonakayla


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

more info is also here about the show---
IMDb-

MXC--(usa)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364843/

Funn Takeshi jo --( org show JAPAN)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375466/

Takeshi's castle ----(UK)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374460/

Humor Amarillo ----(spain)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0934735/


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

set 1 --

ttp://www.amazon.co.jp/風雲-たけし城-DVD其ノ弐-DVD-ビートたけし/dp/B002KDZN34/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1250787270&sr=8-3

set 2---

ttp://www.amazon.co.jp/風雲-たけし城-DVD其ノ壱-DVD-ビートたけし/dp/B002KDZN2U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1250787270&sr=8-1

this is the org show in japan... dvd 2 box set

I woulld love to buy both....not sure how to do this on this page??

any ideas how to buy them.......i can't even read that page...

if you know how please let me know..

email me at my website

ZonaKayla.com-------

http://www.zonakayla.com/


----------



## ZonaKayla (Dec 19, 2009)

here is the DVD for sale on AMAZON

MXC ... Season 2 ... (2 disk set)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000N6UESE/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

...............................................................................................................................

MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge Season 2
Magnolia Home Entertainment // Unrated // April 17, 2007

There are times, very rare times, when a television show or film provides a breathless, rapid machine-gun fire volley of low brow jokes and sexual double entendres so artfully piled on, and so skillfully delivered, that the suspect material becomes almost poetic. Add to this poetry of filth and degradation endless shots of crazed Japanese smashing their way through large-scale obstacle courses while fracturing their noggins and severing their junk, and you have art. Still one of the funniest, most clever shows on TV, Spike TV's MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge works itself into a fever pitch of rapid-fire scatological and perversion jokes, while highlighting some of the "painful eliminations" of Japanese game show contestants, to create a show so dizzyingly daffy and hysterical that you frequently have to back up the episodes three and four times to really believe what you just saw and heard.

The premise is surprisingly simple. In 1986, Tokyo Broadcasting System premiered Takeshi's Castle, a comedy game show that pitted contestants against increasingly difficult physical challenges in an effort to storm the castle and win a million yen. But unlike American game shows, the physical challenges of Takeshi's Castle would never have made it past the legal departments of the major networks. People got seriously hurt competing on the show, and the wild and wooly challenges often provided horrific-looking close calls for the contestants who failed them.

Enter American wise-asses. Paul Abeyta, executive producer and head writer for MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge and TV producer Peter Kaikko came across the bizarre footage of Takeshi's Castle. Pitching the show to Spike TV in 2001, Takeshi's Castle had now become MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge, where the original Japanese footage was chopped up, edited, and dubbed in with hilarious sex, body functions, and pain jokes. Executive produced by Larry Strawther and written by Christopher Darga, John Cervenka, Roy Jenkins, Victor Wilson, Mary Scheer, Herb Goss, and CeCe Pleasants, MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge quickly became a cult must for TV junkies who had never seen anything like it before on American TV.

The contestants of the original Takeshi's Castle were now formed, through the magic of editing, into two rival teams, such as the Cable TV Workers vs. White House Employees. Pitted against each other in death-match style, Kenny Blankenship (Christopher Darga) and Vic Romano (Victor Wilson) provide breathless color commentary on the events. Dufus Kenny, who's main interests are chicks and porn, is offset by Vic, a world-weary, wiser dufus with a dark past -- who's also mainly interested in chicks and porn ("Right you are, Ken"). Covering the events down on the field is reporter Guy Le****** (John Cervenka), a perverted little twisto who obsesses over the most vile bodily functions while ogling the women (and men) who perform on the show. The master of ceremonies is the handsome Captain Tenneal (John Cervnka), who begins each episode down on the field by insulting and baiting the contestants, before giving his rousing rallying cry, "Let's get it on!"

The field obstacle courses in Takeshi's Castle have been renamed, of course, for MXC, so now the non-existent teams battle each other on such heinous courses as Dirty Muddy Balls, Rotating Surfboard of Death, Circle Jerkers, Sinkers and Floaters, Brass Balls, and my particular favorite, the Log Drop (you get the idea from those titles of the level of humor here). As the contestants barely manage to stay in one piece as they maneuver through these deadly obstacles (which frequently end up with the contestant falling into a slimy, mud-filled pond -- known as "the fluid" on MXC), Kenny and Vic provide a frequently filthy running commentary on their activities, with some hilarious made-up names for the various positions the contestants find themselves in ("She's going into a 'Kneeling Street Begger' and uh oh! She falls right into a 'Defrocked Priest' and right into the sludge!"). Mary Scheer provides the voices for all the women contestants, and she's particularly adept at providing hilarious, hysterical screams as the female contestants smash into mud. At the end of each episode, Kenny provides a recap of the events, which he calls his "Most Painful Eliminations of the Day." Clips of the worst crashes are repeated, sometimes over and over again, backed up and reversed, and played again and again, so we can enjoy the horrific knocks and bumps.

MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge is primal stuff here. First, the very nature of the original footage is fascinating, particularly when you realize that these people are coming very close to permanently injuring themselves just to be on TV. The slapstick nature of their sometimes scary crashes are worthwhile on their own. But the brilliant writing of MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge carries the Takeshi's Castle footage into an even higher (or is it lower?) level of perversity and humor, and makes for one of the funniest shows on TV. If your comedy tastes run to wild noggin' bashing, spine splintering, kidney bustin' slapstick, along with scatological, perverse sexual double entendres (which would encompass most guys, I would assume), then MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge: Season Two is your dream show.

Here are the 13, one-half hour episodes of the two disc box set, MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge: Season Two, as described on its tri-fold slipcase:

DISC ONE:
Food Service vs. Hobbyists
Original airdate: 7/31/03
People with Hobbies take on The Food Service Industry. It's arts & crafts vs. tarts & hash.
GAMES: Sinkers and Floaters, Saddle Sores, Wallbangers, and Log Drop.

Hi-Tech vs. Civil Service
Original airdate: 8/07/03
Hi-Tech computer nerds take on Government Civil Servants. It's a bombastic brawl pitting brilliance vs. bureaucracy, MXC-style
GAMES: Dope on a Rope, Circle Jerkers, Swamp Gassers, and Brass Balls.

Cable TV Workers vs. White House Employees
Original airdate: 8/04/03
White House Employees battle the Cable Television Industry in a classic confrontation of counter-intelligence vs. counter programming.
GAMES: Rotating Surfboard of Death, Door Jam, Mine Games, and Tumbling Dominoes of Doom.

Reality TV vs. Animal Lovers
Original airdate: 8/21/03
It's people who make Reality TV vs. Animal Specialists. It's a tumultuous tussle of the unscripted vs. the untamed.
GAMES: Window Pain, Dash to Death, Loogie Launch, Endangering Species, and Log Drop.

Toy & Games vs. Office Workers
Original airdate: 8/27/03
It's Office Workers vs. the people who make Games and Toys in a contentious clash of boardroomers vs. board gamers!
GAMES: Holes of Glory, Skidmarkers, Log Drop, and Chum in the Mouth.

Beauty Pageants vs. Military Personnel
Original airdate: 9/11/03
The Military Defense Workers take on the Beauty Pageant Industry. It's a battle royale of bombs vs. bombshells!
GAMES: Sinkers and Floaters, Turtle Hurdlers Crossing the Poo-Tomac, Pole Riders, and Boulder Dash.

DISC TWO:
Entrepreneurs vs. Hotel Staff
Original airdate: 9/18/03
Entrepreneurs take on The Hotel Industry. It's a dynamic dispute of the resourceful vs. the resorts crew.
GAMES: Dirty Muddy Balls, Saddle Sores, Staff Infectors, and Rotating Surfboard of Death.

Former Olympians
Original airdate: 9/25/03
It's former Olympic Athletes as team USA takes on the World. It's worldwide warfare when jocks take on schlocks.
GAMES: Sinkers and Floaters, Dope on a Rope, Dash to Death, and Log Drop.

Entertainment Media vs. Unions
Original airdate: 10/02/03
America's Guild members take on the Entertainment Media in a classic contest of the trade unions vs. the trade papers.
GAMES: Window Pain, Irritable Bowl Syndrome, Muddy Runs, and Tumbling Dominoes of Doom.

Wedding Industry vs. Trucking Industry
Original airdate: 10/09/03
The Wedding Industry takes on the Trucking Industry in a high-energy highlight reel between those getting hitched and those hitching up.
GAMES: Mudd Butlers, Tour de Grand Prix, Brass Balls, and Nut Baggers.

Financial Industry vs. Alcohol Industry
Original airdate: 10/16/03
The Financial Industry takes on the Alcohol Industry. It's the latest in the ongoing rivalry between Wall Street and Bourbon Street.
GAMES: Rotating Surfboard of Death, Eat ****ake, Pole Riders, and Log Drop.

Real Monsters vs. Commercial Mascots (aka: The Monster Show) Highlights
Original airdate: 10/16/03
Our special "monster" edition of "MXC." Real Monsters take on Commerical Mascots. It's the ultimate challenge between mad science and Madison Ave. (Episode 12 has been edited from the broadcast version).
GAMES: Sinkers and Floaters, Intestinal Fortitude, and Dry Balls.

Fast Food vs. Aerospace (aka: The Winter Show)
Original airdate: 10/30/03
The Fast Food Industry takes on the Aerospace Industry in a feisty, frigid fracas of take-out vs. take-off!
GAMES: Sno' Man's Land, Frozen Wallbangers, Sperm Wheelers, and Frigid Slop of Icy Death.

The DVD:

The Video:
The full frame video image for MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge: Season Two looks great, especially considering the source materials. Colors are bright and sharp. Just a note here: episode 12 is marked as "edited," on the box and at the beginning of the episode. Why it's been edited is anybody's guess, and that kind of post-broadcast tampering would usually get an automatic "skip it" from me. But since MXC is all about editing anyway, and it's just the one episode, I'm going to let it slide.

The Audio:
The Dolby Digital English 2.0 stereo audio mix is fine, but I'd like to see this show remastered in 5.1. One of the funniest aspects of MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge: Season Two are the screams and growlings and grunts from the contestants when they smash into some immoveable object. But often times, the levels are so low for these sound effects, especially with the music blaring, that they get lost in the mix. Let's hope somebody corrects this in the next season.

The Extras:
There's an original episode of Takeshi's Castle, number 61, included on the first disc. Having never seen the original Japanese version, I was a little leery watching it, but it turned out to be quite funny on its own. I particularly like the original "Vic" and "Kenny" (as they'll always be known to me), who seem witty and mocking on their own, with no need of help from the MXC boys. Frankly, I'd love to see a DVD with just the original show, as well. On disc two, there's Kenny Blankenship's Top 25 Most Painful Eliminations of the Season, which is just a recap of what you already saw on the individual episodes. And finally, there's a short behind-the-scenes featurette on how the show is produced. Now you can match up the faces with the voices, as well as see what an obviously limited budget the creators of the show are working with (it looks like it's made in somebody's garage).

Final Thoughts:
MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge: Season Two is pure poetry -- if you like your poetry filled with sexual perversion, scatological humor, and death and pain jokes. The writing, as low brow and brilliant as you can get, is so skillfully designed to the images, so feverishly presented, and so perfectly performed by the voice cast, that it achieves an almost transcendent beauty of filth. MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge: Season Two is one of the funniest shows now running on TV, and I highly recommend


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info...and the mommy bags


----------

